# Slush?



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

I thought that if i waited till 11:00 am the slush would have burned off. There was 10" of slush on the bottom and the surface was loaded to. Do you think that it will clear for tomorrow? I didn't think that the cold snap was long enough to do that much damage.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

???????????????????????????????????????????????? Slush on/in/or where?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## padstack (Jul 9, 2008)

Chagrin had that much today up off of lost nation road. I tried to throw in a couple times anyway, but not worth it. I gave up in about 30 minutes of playing. One fly guy there when I left casting into a small open spot. Hopefully he did better than me!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Rocky River was full of slush today. I was there from around 11ish till 1ish and it's didn't burn off at all. Visability was only around 8" too.


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

Connie was running slush at 1:00, more down low than higher. Several inches of snow on the ground from Ashtabula east. Hit the Ashtabula for an hour. Threw sacks at one tailout relatively free of slush, but no takers. Grand was high without slush, saw half dozen guys fishing her at several spots. Hardly anyone was on the rivers compared to the fall crowds. Did a lot of driving.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

cousin phoned me today to say the v was iced over from his view way up from on top the road!! this sucks! didn't think this cold weather would do that much damage already!!! hopw it warms up asap for awhile before the hard hard winter kicks in!


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

yesterday i went past the chagrin in gates mills.... there was quite a bit of slush as well as ice floating down. the shallower areas were froze over and locked up.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I went out today. slush and ice. hopefully the rain will do some damage.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The Chagrin where I fished this morning didn't have slush. Unfortunately, the river was on the rise though and I never do well in a rising river. We only got 2. Boy, was it miserable out.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fished the rock today in the morning and afternoon to no avail. saw 1 caught early on a little rat-l-trap. I had 2 get on and lost both, on jigs. then the river started getting really muddy and tons of ice chunks and leaves. miserable conditions. I wonder if anybody did any good.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

The Marina was a mess at the rocky (packed with slush and ice) and visibility was poor at every other spot too. Skunked as well. River going up = Bad. River going down = somebody call me!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I fished a small place in the NE, we had to bust through 2" thick ice to even be able to cast to open water yesterday......it was sad. Didn't catch anything and was frustrating. If we end up with more cold nights most of the rivers will be unfishable very soon.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Carpman said:


> I fished a small place in the NE, we had to bust through 2" thick ice to even be able to cast to open water yesterday......it was sad. Didn't catch anything and was frustrating. If we end up with more cold nights most of the rivers will be unfishable very soon.



Egg bite was verry slow this weekend on the rock, seems as if the sudden freeze shut them down for a while. Jigs tipped with troutworms and wacky style troutworms were the key for me all weekend.


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

when do the steelhead rivers freeze up to the point where you can only fish a few locations. We just relocated to ohio from kentucky, so I'm not quite used to the rivers or creeks freezing up.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

chriscreek said:


> when do the steelhead rivers freeze up to the point where you can only fish a few locations. We just relocated to ohio from kentucky, so I'm not quite used to the rivers or creeks freezing up.


Feb 12th.....

This is one of those questions where the best answer is "It all just depends on the weather"......


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

as in what temperature trends tend to ice the rivers over? daytime temps in the 20s nights in the single digits? thanks


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

chriscreek said:


> as in what temperature trends tend to ice the rivers over? daytime temps in the 20s nights in the single digits? thanks


Don't know specifics......We were ice fishing on the Chagrin River last February sitting on 12" of ice, a few days later after a good rain the whole river was open with no ice in sight.


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

FishingfoolBG and I are heading up to Cleveland from Dayton. We were planning on coming up yesterday but the rivers seemed up. Can anyone give us a report on the ice/slush on the Rock and the V? Much appreciated. MP


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

peterson.478 said:


> FishingfoolBG and I are heading up to Cleveland from Dayton. We were planning on coming up yesterday but the rivers seemed up. Can anyone give us a report on the ice/slush on the Rock and the V? Much appreciated. MP


Water temp just fell off last night with the cold front so with the water being high, id expect to start seeing slush fri/sat morn, ice into the weekend if the temps stay down. visibility should be great this weekend though unlike last weekend provided we dont get any more rain.

Ray


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

chriscreek said:


> as in what temperature trends tend to ice the rivers over? daytime temps in the 20s nights in the single digits? thanks


Yes, that would freeze them for sure, even lows in the high teens would do it after a few nights. Keep in mind that other factors such as high flows may delay freeze up with low flows having the opposite effect. 

There is a temp guage on the rocky that you can see here: http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?04201500


Hope this helps

hahaha


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

You also have to remember that when we get icy conditions, the guages are sometimes messed up. Last Friday it said the flow was in the low 200's on the Chagrin, but there's no way it was that low.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised to see slush forming on the rivers by tomorrow morning.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Fishermon said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see slush forming on the rivers by tomorrow morning.


Yep.. It's much colder than they expected.... damn i was looking forward to getting out after finals on fri... better go get the auger out


----------



## Firefighter-Dadfishin (Jun 14, 2008)

:CI agree time to get the ice river fishin on with this cold weather coming but i dont do that kind of fishin on any ice river ice is shifty and lake ice is definately not for me HYPOTHERMIA sets in quick this time a year:glasses-nerdy:


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Firefighter-Dadfishin said:


> :CI agree time to get the ice river fishin on with this cold weather coming but i dont do that kind of fishin on any ice river ice is shifty and lake ice is definately not for me HYPOTHERMIA sets in quick this time a year:glasses-nerdy:


Say what?? 

Ice fishing on a river didn't sound to intelligent to me either, until I saw this "Iggy" dude actually do it. There was around a foot of on the Chagrin about 10 yards of the bank in about 7' of water. He had some special rig he used to help in the current. He hadn't been set up for 10 minutes and his drag was screaming. About 10 minutes later he reached his arm elbow deep into the hole and pulled out about an 8lb Steelie. He was using eggs with floaters tied in the sac if I remember correctly. I wouldn't recommend doing it, unless Iggy or Muff is nearby.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Got out yesterday. Fished a couple of east side creeks, color and flow were good, had to fight the ice and slush. broke through about 15ft of ice at one spot to access open water. The slush and ice build up was a problem getting a decent drift. Ended up 4 for 5, the biggest around 28". All fish were caught on Jig/maggs.

The smaller tribs will be closing up in most spots if the cold weather holds, get em while you can :G.


----------

